# highly effectice slingshot bands



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

I `ve made some high speed, medium and target bands for Joseph from France.
Butterfly bands!
Tested the stuff with 11 mm steel and some chrony and coconut shots. Up to 96 m/s; 315 fps.
These bands are VERY easy to pull and the fastest band can easily penetrate a coconut with only 10,5 mm steel. 
But surely better with11 mm.

Here is the nice video:






Have fun shooting, Joseph!!

And all the other slingshooters - have fun watching!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Torsten,

Would you be willing to let us know what is the type of bands you are using in the video, and the size you have the bands cut to. Length x width. And if there is a taper.

If you share that with us thanks. Thanks for the video!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Rayshot,

the band specs differ a lot from time to time because the quality of the latex is not always the same.
Made hundred of tests the last year. Nearly every new latex roll requires new specs :-(
Don`t like that - it`s not easy to change permanently.

Regards


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you so much Torsten!

Sure i will have a lot of fun by testing those bands









The more i shoot, the more i love butterfly style, and one can be extremely accurate thanks to the low draw weight, with high speed in addition.

German team (Torsten, 9gramm, GekoR, Baumstamm...) make great steps for the sport

I will give feed back as soon as will be able to shoot them.

Thanks again









Joe


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice video! I like the start with the sign! Why do u use these "funny" steelball sizes. 10,5mm and so on.

I use 8mm/10mm/12mm. Where do u buy your steelballs?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That's incredibly powerful and efficient, very effective for hunting I imagine. However with such high velocities and *Theraband Black won't longevity be a problem? *


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

pah! If they shoot at 100m/s who worries about lifespan? Bwuhahahaha


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> pah! If they shoot at 100m/s who worries about lifespan? Bwuhahahaha


LOL true!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Sam said:


> That's incredibly powerful and efficient, very effective for hunting I imagine. However with such high velocities and *Theraband Black won't longevity be a problem? *


The fastest of the 3 bands last between 100 and 200 shots with this ammo. Depends on temperature - if warm: less shots, but faster. If cold: more shots, but less than 95 m/s.
Also the draw: every shot max. draw: less shots. And more shots if you don`t go every time to the max. draw.
Ammo: heavier is slower and allows more shots, lighter ammo is faster - less shots.

100 - 200 shots are quite ok with such velocities. A good hunting or longe range shooting set. Or for fun 
But in my opinion senseless for pure target shooting.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome, what kind of velocities do you think I could potentially achieve with a 40" draw length? Using Theraband Gold and 0.44" lead?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends on your strength. 40" is not a lot in comparison with butterfly like draws. 75 to 80 m/s is doable.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

why do you have a spare seat on your bike?
Do you often break it?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Deimos said:


> why do you have a spare seat on your bike?
> Do you often break it?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Depends on your strength. 40" is not a lot in comparison with butterfly like draws. 75 to 80 m/s is doable.


I decided to settle for a compromise for my hunting, any more and I find it unwieldy, especially when shooting at targets which are elevated... I plan to use Tex's _Express Bands, _so I'm expecting to easily kill pigeons and squirrels from up to 15m using 0.44 lead!







By my calculation a terminal energy of 10 Joules shall suffice.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex Express bands must also be getting 300 fps if going through both sides of a coconut with a single shot using a 3/8 steel ball. Your coconut demonstations are very entertaining. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I did a test with 10mm steel and around 330 fps on a coconut. The ball did not penetrate one side of the nut. A bit more speed OR a bit more mass is needed.
Maybe it depends on the thickness of the nut...

Regards


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

lead is better for this, isn`t it?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

torsten said:


> I did a test with 10mm steel and around 330 fps on a coconut. The ball did not penetrate one side of the nut. A bit more speed OR a bit more mass is needed.
> Maybe it depends on the thickness of the nut...
> 
> Regards


I don't think coconuts are a good test medium if consistency is important. The energy required to pierce a coconut will vary depending on the thickness of the shell, the meat, the age, the size, and the air space inside the nut. I have coconuts growing in my backyard, and I don't believe any slingshot could penetrate a green one with the husk on.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I usually prefer a chrony for sling tests. And different targets to check the accuracy.


----------

